# Campus Police Officer I Westfield State University



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Campus Police Officer I*
Westfield State University 
in Westfield, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 08/10/2022
*Category:* Police and Public Safety

*Campus Police Officer I

About Westfield State University:*

In 1839, Horace Mann founded Westfield State University as the first public higher education institution without barrier to race, gender or economic class. Westfield State University is committed to a policy of non-discrimination, equal opportunity, diversity and affirmative action. We are dedicated to providing educational, working and living environments that value the diverse backgrounds of all people including minorities, women, veterans, individuals with disabilities and other protected persons, or individuals with diverse cultural backgrounds.

Westfield State is the most residential of the state universities in Massachusetts, with over 60% of our 5600 full-time undergraduate students living on campus. The campus is ideally situated on the edge of the Berkshire Mountains in western Massachusetts just 30 minutes from the thriving cultural centers of Northampton and Amherst, and 1.5 hours from both Boston and Albany.

*
Job Description:

Campus Title: *Campus Police Officer I
*State Job Title: *Campus Police Officer I
*Department: *Public Safety
*Job Code: *H16X16
*FLSA Status: *Non-Exempt
*Funding: *7115-0100
*Bargaining Unit: *AFSCME
*Job Type: *Full-Time Permanent
*Timeframe: *52 weeks
*Shift: *TBD
*Regular Days Off: *TBD
*Supervision Received: *Receives direct supervision from the Staff Assistant, Lieutenant.
*Supervision Exercised: *None.
*Salary: *$1,919.16 Biweekly

*Working Conditions: *Campus Police Officers work under exposure to injury resulting from dangerous weapons, physical and verbal abuse and adverse weather conditions; will carry firearms; may operate motor vehicles at high speed for pursuit or emergency response purposes; work with people under physical and/or emotional stress; work alone in isolated or high-crime areas; walk and stand for prolonged periods of time; lift and carry heavy objects or people; may travel for job related purposes; and may be required to furnish private transportation for job-related travel for which mileage is reimbursed.

*General Statement of Duties:* Patrol campus buildings and grounds; investigate crimes and other incidents; restrain or arrest suspects when necessary; provide assistance to courts in prosecution of cases; monitor activities at University-sanctioned alcohol events and locations on campus; perform related work as required.

*Duties and Responsibilities:*
_Duties include but not limited to:_
*Essential:*

Patrols campus in patrol vehicle, on foot, or (if qualified) by bike.
Investigates complaints and mediates disputes.
Exercises Special State Police powers by making arrests, restraining violent persons.
Investigates crimes, collects evidence, and prepares reports.
Investigates traffic accidents and enforces Chapter 90, Motor Vehicle Laws by issuing civil motor vehicle citations, warnings, summonses, and parking tickets.
Operates two-way radios, computers, office machines, emergency medical equipment, emergency notification equipment, fire alarm detection equipment and radar detection device.
Administers first aid to injured persons and assists fire department to protect the people and property of the University.
Monitors activities at University-sanctioned sporting events, gatherings and alcohol events and locations on and off campus.
*
Requirements:

Required Qualifications:*

Ability to communicate effectively in oral expression and in writing, including the ability to give instructions in a precise, understandable manner.
Ability to establish and maintain harmonious working relationships with others, and to deal tactfully with all segments of the University community, including visitors; ability to establish rapport with persons from different ethnic, cultural, and/or economic backgrounds.
Ability to interact with people who are under physical and/or emotional stress.
Ability to maintain a calm manner in stressful and emergency situations.
Ability to make decisions and to act quickly in dangerous or emergency situations.
Ability to exercise discretion in handling confidential information.
Ability to exercise sound judgment.
Ability to follow oral and written instructions; ability to read, write and comprehend the English language.
Ability to motivate others.
Ability to prepare general reports, and to maintain accurate records; ability to work accurately with names, numbers, codes and/or symbols.
Ability to gather information through questioning individuals, and to accurately record information provided.
Ability to gather information by examining records, documents, and reports.
Ability to assemble items of information in accordance with established procedures.
Ability to utilize investigative techniques to obtain information.
Ability to understand and apply the laws, rules, and regulations governing assigned unit activities.
Ability to understand, apply, and explain the policies, procedures, specifications, guidelines and standards governing assigned unit activities.
Ability to analyze and determine the applicability of data, to draw conclusions, and to make appropriate recommendations.
Ability to operate a motor vehicle.
Ability to coordinate the efforts of others in accomplishing assigned work objectives.
Ability to gather information through observing people.
Ability to lift heavy objects or persons.
Ability to adapt to varying work situations.
Ability to stand and/or walk for prolonged periods of time.
*Qualifications Acquired on the Job:*

Thorough knowledge and understanding of Massachusetts General Laws to be enforced by Campus Police Officers; knowledge and understanding of departmental and University policies, procedures, rules, and regulations; ability to use equipment assigned to the Department; must successfully meet first responder qualifications for first-aid care; CPR certified.
*Minimum Entrance Requirements:*

None
*Special Requirements:*

Valid Driver's License.
Appointee must be eligible for appointment as a special police officer under Chapter 147 of the Massachusetts General Laws.
Must be able to obtain a firearms permit from the police department where they reside.
Must be able to, on an annual basis, qualify with department firearm through a department certified firearms instructor.
*
Additional Information:*

*Salary**:*
For the majority of new employees, the minimum starting salary will apply. Specific salary for current Westfield State University employees and individuals currently working for the state of Massachusetts must be calculated individually in accordance with collective bargaining and state policies and procedures.

State job specifications for this position may be found at the department of higher education website: http://www.mass.edu/foremployees/classificationspecs/classspecs-pers.asp

*Disability Accommodations**:*
Westfield State University understands that persons with disabilities may need assistance with the job application process and/or with the interview process. For confidential assistance regarding disability accommodations, please contact the Office of Human Resources at (413) 572-8106.

*Background Check**:*
Employment at Westfield State University is contingent upon a background check that is satisfactory to the University. Failure to provide written authorization for a background check will nullify the offer of employment.

*Covid-19 Requirements:

Westfield State University requires all Westfield State University employees to have received COVID-19 vaccination and Booster or to have been approved for exemption as a condition of employment. Upon offer, details about how to demonstrate receipt of vaccination or request an exemption due to a sincerely held religious belief or if the vaccine is medically contraindicated will be provided.


Application Instructions:

An online application is required.* A resume and cover letter may be attached but this is not required.

Deadline: The review of applications will begin on August 19, 2022. The job posting will be open for a minimum of ten days and, if needed, will remain open until finalists have been selected.

_NOTE: If you need assistance completing your application please contact our online Help Desk. The link to the help desk can be found at the top of the page via Contact Us.
*Westfield State University provides equal access to employment opportunities for all applicants, regardless of race, color, creed, religion, national origin, gender, sexual orientation, gender identity, gender expression, genetic information, marital status, age, disability or veteran status in compliance with all applicable laws, regulations and policies.*_

*To apply, visit https://westfield.interviewexchange.com/jobofferdetails.jsp?JOBID=151670&CNTRNO=2&TSTMP=0*jeid-c103242a8768cf4e8733a7cf920686f0








Westfield State is an affirmative action, equal opportunity employer.


----------

